# 60X Custom Strings now selling Brownell Astro flight



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

What awesome news! One of the best stringmakers on AT is now making sets with Astro Flight! Can't wait to hear from all your happy customers!

Everyone needs to order a set in my favorite colors dark brown and orange!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds like a great string material. I'll have to try them out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Keep up the good work Brad!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving from all of us at 60X Custom Strings


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We're getting reports of 5-10fps gains from Astro Flight


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bump for some SWEET strings!


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep it going brad


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump for a great material


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

monday bump


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Bump for a great guy to deal with and great strings! Love mine!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

great looking bow


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump for some great material


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

TTT for a great material


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump for the steelers


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Give Brad a shout if ya need some simply outstanding strings, you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump for some great material


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## CamoTec (Dec 17, 2002)

PM sent.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

replied


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We are now selling astroflight by the 1/4lb spool for $39+shipping


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

:bump2:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

hey brad did you get my pm's?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Bring it to the top for the best string maker on AT...


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Top Quality Strings!


----------

